# Copycat Gardetto's Snack Mix?



## kyweaver

Anybody have any recipes that taste like Gardetto's snack mix? DH loves it, but it is so expensive. I can make bagel chips with the right texture. I just can't get the seasoning right.
Thanks!


----------



## mrpink

maybe this http://www.copykatchat.com/recipe-requests/26255.htm


----------



## thebaker

Found this..
GARLIC SNACK MIX (Similar to Gardetto's)

9 Tbsp. Butter or margarine, melted
3 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 tsp. garlic powder
2 tsp. seasoned salt
3/4 tsp. onion powder
2-3 shakes Tabasco sauce, to taste (optional)
1 tsp. sugar (only if using Tabasco)
9 cups (total) Rice, Wheat, and/or Corn Chex
1 can cocktail peanuts (about 2 cups)
1 cup pretzels

Preheat oven to 250 degrees. In small bowl, stir together butter, Worcestershire, seasonings, Tabasco, and sugar. In large mixing bowl, combine cereal, peanuts, and pretzels. Drizzle seasoned butter over cereal mixture, stirring to coat well. Transfer to large roasting/baking dish and bake for 75-90 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes, until almost completely dry but not over-browned. Allow to cool completely, stirring once or twice to air dry, and store in airtight bag/container.

NOTE: If mixture doesn't seem completely dry after cooling, pop it back into
a 250-degree oven for another 15 minutes or so and then cool again.

Substitutes: bagel chips, mini breadsticks, or any other "munchy" ingredient cup for cup as you wish. Just make sure you have 12 cups total.


----------



## suitcase_sally

This sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## kyweaver

Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## WstTxLady

Worcestershire is the key to give it the "store bought" taste.


----------

